# Visa



## Mark D (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi folks.
We have decided in a short time that NZ is for us. We have a 3 year work visa. But NZ can offer us more than the uk. So what visa do I apply for now? Can you do it yourself? We are both employed. We were told to come on a 3 year visa incase we didn't like it but that's not the case. We love it and want to make it permanent.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Mark D said:


> Hi folks. We have decided in a short time that NZ is for us. We have a 3 year work visa. But NZ can offer us more than the uk. So what visa do I apply for now? Can you do it yourself? We are both employed. We were told to come on a 3 year visa incase we didn't like it but that's not the case. We love it and want to make it permanent.


Apply for Residency visa via skilled migrant category which you can do yourself.
Complete the points indicator to see what you score.
It should be high as you are already in NZ and already have a job offer in a skilled occupation.

https://www.immigration.govt.nz/pointsindicator/

You should be able to submit EOI with 140 points or more. You should then get ITA quickly and following submission of all your documents (some may not be required as you'll have already done them for the temp work visa) your application will be worked on as a priority since you already have a job offer - may still take 6-9 months though.
This visa allows you to stay permanently and will have travel conditions meaning you can come and go as you please for 2 years but still get back into NZ as a resident.
After the 2 years expire you will then not be allowed to return as a resident if you leave. To solve this you must "upgrade" to a Permanent Resident Visa.

Everyone in the family can go on one application - ie you as the principal applicant, your partner as the secondary applicant then your children as dependents.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Mark D (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks very informative.


----------

